Ask HN: How to prevent a 51% attack in a cryptocurrency? - jerrylives
======
gcb0
you can't and that's by design.

see the byzantine generals problem.

But, that said, nothing prevents the 49% from abandoning your network and
banning the previous 51% from their fork.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Community pressure has been the only proven way thus far.

